# Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur



## Dakarangus (18. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Schnur hier

http://www.amazon.de/Maxximus-WF6-30m-2-Loops/dp/B003M2O33I
http://www.amazon.de/Maxximus-WF6-30m-2-Loops/dp/B003M2O33I
http://www.amazon.de/Maxximus-WF6-30m-2-Loops/dp/B003M2O33I

Klickt auf den letzten link der geht!

Es ist die Fladen Maxxismus WF 6 F

Als ich bin noch anfänger mit der fliege, reicht das da zum üben oder besser was richtiges (teures) kaufen?

danke euch!


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

zum Üben ja!
Jetzt ist eh eher die fischlose Zeit und wenn man aus Frust im heimischen Garten Frustwerfen macht, kann man das eine oder andere Dekoteil im Garten hassen lernen was ein die Schnur beschädigt.
Wenn du besser werfen kannst, wirst du sehen was dir besser liegt und da solltet doch ein paar mehr Taler ausgeben.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Also ich würde dir zu einer DT Leine und nicht zur WF raten. Da reicht dann auch erst mal die hier. Peitscht man sich eh kaputt. Dann kannst du sie noch einmal umgedreht aufspulen. http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_id/scflr3/category_path/0_3876_3936_3950/referer/shopping


----------



## BigEarn (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir zu einer DT Leine und nicht zur WF raten. Da reicht dann auch erst mal die hier. Peitscht man sich eh kaputt. Dann kannst du sie noch einmal umgedreht aufspulen. http://www.angelplatz.de/details.php/p_id/scflr3/category_path/0_3876_3936_3950/referer/shopping



Die Empfehlung habe ich zu meiner Anfangszeit auch bekommen und mir zu Herzen genommen. Allerdings ist meine Meinung einige Jahre danach, dass eine WF gerade für Anfänger deutlich leichter zu fühlen und zu werfen ist als eine DT. Kaputt gepeitscht habe ich in meinem Leben noch keine Schnur #c


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



BigEarn schrieb:


> Kaputt gepeitscht habe ich in meinem Leben noch keine Schnur #c



Na wenn er auch im warmen Neu Seeland wohnt 

Bei Gartenwürfen bleibt man gerne an Nippes hängen oder die Spitzen brechen bei kalten Wetter an Nachbars Hauswand. 
Am Wasser habe ich auch alles schön heile gelassen.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Angesicht dessen, das es nur wenige Schnurproduzenten gibt und die Schnur vermutlich nicht von Fladen hergestellt, sondern nur gelabelt wird, ist es relativ egal welche Schnur man kauft.

Eine Übungsschnur für die Wiese muss billig sein.

Warum sollte man mit einer DT üben? Zumal man die Fladenschnur für unter 20€ im Netz findet.  Ergibt das irgendeinen Sinn, wenn man mit einer WF fischen will?

Tight Lines, 

Aegir


----------



## Dakarangus (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

schonmal vielen dank für eure tipps!
das ist natürlich jetzt eine gute frage ob ich mit einer dt oder wf anfange, also ich habe eine dt und damit erste versuche gemacht, mir fehlt noch wurfweite da dachte ich das eine wf besser ist.

ich muss noch was zum *üben* sagen: ich "übe" direkt am Fischwasser, also ich suche nicht nur was um es auf der wiese zu verheizen sondern soll auch für erste angelversuche taugen.


----------



## Dakarangus (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Angesicht dessen, das es nur wenige Schnurproduzenten gibt und die Schnur vermutlich nicht von Fladen hergestellt, sondern nur gelabelt wird, ist es relativ egal welche Schnur man kauft.




Das habe ich auch schon gehört, aber bei den teilweise großen Preisunterschieden muss es doch auch noch mehr geben...?
Ich weiß nicht, ich streube mich einfach eine Schnur für 50€ aufwärts zu kaufen, Schnur ist ein Verschleißgegenstand, für 50€ kauf ich mir lieber ne Rute...
Aber vielleicht muss es bei der Fliegenschnur ja sein das ich mehr investieren muss...?


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Wichtig ist es, das die Schnur zur Rute passt und das kannst du nur beim Händler ausprobieren, der dich Probewerfen lässt. Das ersetzt nichts.


----------



## BigEarn (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Na wenn er auch im warmen Neu Seeland wohnt
> 
> Bei Gartenwürfen bleibt man gerne an Nippes hängen oder die Spitzen brechen bei kalten Wetter an Nachbars Hauswand.
> Am Wasser habe ich auch alles schön heile gelassen.



Warmes Neuseeland?  Leb mal 3 Jahre in Dunedin, 3000 Km vor der Antarktis und ohne Zentralheizung...beim ersten Südwind änderst Du Deine Meinung


----------



## Flyfisher1 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Angesicht dessen, das es nur wenige Schnurproduzenten gibt und die Schnur vermutlich nicht von Fladen hergestellt, sondern nur gelabelt wird, ist es relativ egal welche Schnur man kauft.
> 
> Eine Übungsschnur für die Wiese muss billig sein.
> 
> ...



Achtung Mädels und Jungs, es ist zwar richtig, dass es nur wenige namhafte Fliegenschnurhersteller gibt, ABER mittlerweile scheint es einige billig - Hersteller zu geben ( vermutlich im Land der aufgehenden Sonne ) die einen derartigen Mist auf den Markt werfen, dass nicht einmal ein versierter Werfer damit werfen kann. Ich glaube ich hatte hier schon einmal erwähnt dass ich zwei dieser Krüppelschnüre von einem Kollegen bei mir liegen habe.
Ich mag den Liferanten hier nicht nennen, man hat zu schnell eine Verleumdungsklage am Hals. Wer wissen will aus welcher Kiste die Mistdinger kommen, möge PN senden, dann antworte ich Ihm. Selbst eine Schnur unter 20 Euro ist zu teuer um damit Fliegen zu binden. 
Das Weitenproblem des Kollegen, ist möglicherweise ein Timing- Problem. Dass man mit einer WF besser auf Weite kommt halte ich für ein Gerücht. Nur ist es ungleich schwerer mit einer DT die nötige Leine in der Luft zu halten und so zu takten dass die Weite erreicht wird. Bei der WF kommt das Schusskopfprinzip zum tragen und es fällt leichter, die Schnur auf Weite schießen zu lassen. Dafür gelingen weite Rollwürfe mit der DT besser. Jede Schnur hat ihre Berechtigung. Die Eierlegendewollmilchsau gibt es leider nicht. Nahe dran kommt aber die Lee Wulf Triangeltaper, welche beide Eigenschaften zu vereinen versucht, was ihr gut gelingt. Ist halt ein bisschen teuer das gute Stück, macht dafür aber Freude und man ärgert sich nicht über irgend ein Gelumpe, das zwar billig war, aber nutzlos ist.


----------



## jflyfish (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Moin, 
ich will es hier nochmal ganz deutlich sagen: investiert eure Kohle in eine gute Schnur (Wf mit Standardprofil und guter glatter Oberfläche). Diese gibt es nicht billig!!! Ich fische seit über 40 Jahren mit der Fliege, und es gab zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Alternative zu erstklassigen Schnüren. Der Anfänger lernt erheblich leichter mit einer guten Schnur, und der Experte - eine seltene Spezies hier, wenn ich mal die Hinweise so sichte -- wird niemals eine Billigschnur fischen. 
jfl.


----------



## T2sCorp (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Flyfisher1 schrieb:


> Dass man mit einer WF besser auf Weite kommt halte ich für ein Gerücht. Nur ist es ungleich schwerer mit einer DT die nötige Leine in der Luft zu halten und so zu takten dass die Weite erreicht wird. Bei der WF kommt das Schusskopfprinzip zum tragen und es fällt leichter, die Schnur auf Weite schießen zu lassen.



Eine WF lässt sich besser timen und ist schussfreudiger... Genau deshalb kommt man mit der Schnur besser auf Weite. Kollege du wiedersprichst dir hier.

Worin sich teure von billigen Fliegenleinen unterscheiden? 
Taper, Keulenlängen usw. Zudem wird jeder Hersteller gewisse Produktvariationen anbieten, verschiedene Materialien verwenden usw. Wer schonmal beim Händler diverse Schnüre probegeworfen hat wird feststellen, dass keine der anderen ähnelt. 

Gruß


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Leute es ging hier anfangs um eine Schnur zum *üben* und nicht zum fischen. Ich kann mich noch gut an meine erste Schnur erinnern, ich habe sie immer noch. Die hing anfangs überall, nur nicht im Wasser. Hatte mich damals 2 1/2 Monate Taschengeld gekostet und war nach 4 Monten eine sinkende Schwimmschnur. 

Auch ich habe gerade erst den Fehler gemacht und meine gute Schnur genommen um eine Rute auf einer Wiese probe zu werfen . Und kommt mir nicht mit, das macht man auch nicht. Wenn man heiß ist.......... Angeschweißte Loop aufgerissen und die Runingline beschädigt. Nur weil ich zu faul war, die Schnur zu wechseln. 

Zum fischen natürlich eine bessere Schnur.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Diese gibt es nicht billig!!! Ich fische seit über 40 Jahren mit der Fliege, und es gab zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine Alternative zu erstklassigen Schnüren.



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir recht. Billig kann billig sein, aber es kann damit auch preisgünstig gemeint sein.

Hier gibt es z.B. Schnüre, die sich prima zum üben eignen, allerdings ist hier auch schon ganz schön viel weggekauft.

http://www.gerlinger.de/Fliegenschnuere/1003/24/4

Wenn ich eine Schnur zum üben suchte, dann würde ich hier eine oder zwei kaufen, viel üben, noch besser einen Wurfkurs besuchen und wenn es denn die nächste Schnur sein muss, mich mit meinen mittlerweile gemachten Erfahrungen schlau fragen.



T2sCorp schrieb:


> Worin sich teure von billigen Fliegenleinen unterscheiden?
> Taper, Keulenlängen usw. Zudem wird jeder Hersteller gewisse  Produktvariationen anbieten, verschiedene Materialien verwenden usw. Wer  schonmal beim Händler diverse Schnüre probegeworfen hat wird  feststellen, dass keine der anderen ähnelt.



Das unterscheidet zwar nicht teure von billigen Schnüren, aber das unterscheidet Schnüre grundsätzlich. Wie soll ein Anfänger jetzt eine zu ihm passende Schnur auswählen? Probewerfen? Sind die Bedingungen beim Händler auf der Wiese die gleichen wie am Wasser? 

Damit ein Anfänger Erfahrungen sammeln kann, ist es am besten, wenn er über einen längeren Zeitraum einfach Erfahrungen macht. ICH würde einem Anfänger raten möglichst mehrere Schnüre über einen längeren Zeitraum zu testen. Da ist ein solches Sonderangebot gerade recht.


----------



## jflyfish (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Moin, ich versteh es immer noch nicht: ein Anfänger kann keine Schnur testen -- weil er eben ein Angfänger ist. Das gilt auch für Ruten und deshalb ist ein Rat von fortgeschrittenen Anfängern eben das Wert was es ist -- ein Rat von Anfängern. 

Wenn ich Anfänger wäre, würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:
1) ich bitte einen erfahrenen Fliegenfischer aus meinem Verein um Hilfe und Rat
2) ich gehe zu einem Höker, der mehr als eine Fliegenrute im Regal hat
3) ich frag einen Kursanbieter meiner Region nach einer vernünftigen Gerätekombination (das werden die nicht verweigern!)
4) ich würde im Fliegenfischer Forum um Rat fragen 
5) ich würde hier nicht um Rat fragen!


----------



## AGV Furrer (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

@ jflyfish

Du hast, vor allem mit dem letzten Punkt, 100% Recht.
Was ich hier schon alles an "Antworten/Ratschlägen" gelesen habe ............... ;-))

Leider übersteigt das Sendungsbewusstsein häufig den Sachverstand   


Alleine der Hinweis ein Anfänger solle verschiedene Schnüre testen - ist so abwegig als wenn ein Fahrschüler nach 2 Fahrstunden den richtigen Reifen für das Rennauto von Michael Schuhmacher austesten sollte.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



jflyfish schrieb:


> Moin, ich versteh es immer noch nicht: ein Anfänger kann keine Schnur testen -- weil er eben ein Angfänger ist. Das gilt auch für Ruten und deshalb ist ein Rat von fortgeschrittenen Anfängern eben das Wert was es ist -- ein Rat von Anfängern.
> 
> Wenn ich Anfänger wäre, würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:
> 1) ich bitte einen erfahrenen Fliegenfischer aus meinem Verein um Hilfe und Rat
> ...



Jyllfisch sorry, du hast natürlich recht. Ich habe den Begriff "testen" etwas offen benutzt. Ich glaube wir haben gerade aneinander vorbei geschrieben. Du gehst nun von einem absoluten Anfänger aus, was sicherlich richtig ist. Der kann weder Schnur noch Rten noch sonst etwas testen, derjenige ist zunächst mal auf Beratung angewiesen. 

Ich bin von jemandem ausgegangen, der schon werfen kann und üben will, das war wohl ein Denkfehler. Deine beschriebene Vorgehensweise ist sicher ideal.

Ist die Atmosphäre hier immer so giftig? Nun ja, im Fliegenfischerforum ist das ja auch nicht anders. Vielleicht liegt es ja an der Angelart.

Aegir.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Komme mir hier vor wie im HiFi Forum. 
Frage: Taugt die Anlage der Firma X für 370€ was? 

Antworten: 
Nein damit kann man sich nicht mal morgens wecken lassen. Gute Verstärker, wohlgemerkt nur der Verstärker, gehen be 2000€ los. Darunter kann man es vergessen. Ich habe sie selbst am PC und sie ist durchaus hörbar. Natürlich kommt die nicht mit einer Anlage mit wie im Wohnzimmer für 30000€ mit, aber Schrott ist das auch eben nicht. Obwohl in der Preisklasse auch viel Schrott angeboten wird. Ich besitze sogar ein Radiowecker. Kann ich zum Musikhören keinem empfehlen, aber zu wecken reicht der aus. Wenn ich nach den Meinungen der Foren gehen würde, dann kommt ein Mensch, der 1200€ Netto verdient und eine Familie ernähren muß, weder zum Musikhören noch zum Fliegenfischen. Da reicht nicht mal zum üben eine billige Schnur oder eine billige Anlage zum wecken.


----------



## BigEarn (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Lovefield1 schrieb:


> Komme mir hier vor wie im HiFi Forum.
> Frage: Taugt die Anlage der Firma X für 370€ was?
> 
> Antworten:
> Nein damit kann man sich nicht mal morgens wecken lassen. Gute Verstärker, wohlgemerkt nur der Verstärker, gehen be 2000€ los. Darunter kann man es vergessen. Ich habe sie selbst am PC und sie ist durchaus hörbar. Natürlich kommt die nicht mit einer Anlage mit wie im Wohnzimmer für 30000€ mit, aber Schrott ist das auch eben nicht. Obwohl in der Preisklasse auch viel Schrott angeboten wird. Ich besitze sogar ein Radiowecker. Kann ich zum Musikhören keinem empfehlen, aber zu wecken reicht der aus. Wenn ich nach den Meinungen der Foren gehen würde, dann kommt ein Mensch, der 1200€ Netto verdient und eine Familie ernähren muß, weder zum Musikhören noch zum Fliegenfischen. Da reicht nicht mal zum üben eine billige Schnur oder eine billige Anlage zum wecken.



Man kann es auch dramatisieren. Man kann auch mit dem Rad nach Spanien in den Urlaub fahren und nicht mit dem teureren Auto, nur werden die meisten, vor allem die untrainierten, den Versuch schnell aufgeben. |rolleyes Klar kann jemand, der das Fliegenfischen beherrscht, auch mit einer Billigschnur einigermaßen werfen.  Für mehr als Übungen auf der Wiese sind diese Leinen allerdings meiner Erfahrung nach auch für den Fortgeschrittenen nicht zu gebrauchen und ein Faktor, der den Spaß am fischen verderben kann. Bei einem Anfänger, der das Werfen lernen will, kannst Du gleich sämtliche Motivation killen, wenn Du an einem der wichtigsten Komponenten sparst.  Und mal im Ernst...wenn man 20 Euro für eine Schnur hinlegen kann und man ernsthaftes Interesse an dem Hobby hat, sollte es kein Problem sein, eine, zwei oder drei Wochen oder nen Monat länger zu sparen und 40 Euro in was Vernünftiges zu investieren, das die Freude am Lernen aufrecht erhält.  Letzten Endes ist das günstiger als billig zu kaufen und das Gerümpel am Ende aus Frust im Keller vergammeln zu lassen. Es kann ja sein, dass Du nach 40 Jahren jede Mistschnur werfen kannst, allerdings erschweren deine Empfehlungen hier dem absoluten Anfänger jeglichen Aspekt des Einstiegs abgesehen vom Preis...die Cormoran Flycor ist aus eigener Erfahrung einfach nur billig und nicht günstig. Wenn Du sie dann noch Anfängern als DT andrehst, wird die Hälfte das Zeug nach ner Zeit nicht mehr in die Hand nehmen und die andere Hälfte wird sich was besseres zulegen und sich über rausgeschmissene 18,99 € ärgern.


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

BigEarn mag sein, das die Schnur von Cormoran Mist ist. War mir nicht bewußt. Aber wenn ich mir so die Schnüre vor 35 Jahren und heute anschaue, dann hat sich da schon was getan. Nur viele von uns haben eben auch mit solch einer Schnur das fischen gelernt und heute geht es plötzlich nicht mehr? Beim Skifahren kann ich da nur jedem abraten, mit dem Material vor 35 Jahren los zu fahren, aber bei einer Schnur? Ich habe es damals aus einem Buch gelernt. Da gabs einen Stock, daran wurde oben 3m Packetband befestigt und dann hat man versucht die Schnur in der Luft zu halten. Ging auch. Heute kann man das natürlich auch mit einer 40€ Schnur machen. Und eine "gute" Schnur, kostet noch etwas mehr. Also meine hatte 74€ gekostet. Aber na ja, frage 5 Fischer nach ihrer Meinung und du hast nachher sechs.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> http://www.gerlinger.de/Fliegenschnuere/1003/24/4



Ich habe gerade den Link angeklickt und verstehe jetzt die Aufregung. Bitte beim Hersteller "Loomis" eingeben. Dann sind die Comoran Schnüre nicht mehr dabei.

Aegir


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Eure Meinung zu dieser Flugschnur*

Habe gestern mit einem Kollegen aus Bayern gesprochen. Wir haben auch mal das Thema Änfänger und Schnur besprochen. Er war für eine gute teurere Schnur und ich nicht. Irgendwann haben wir dann aber festgestellt, das wir beide von unterschiedlichen Vorraussetzungen ausgehen. Er von breiteren Flüssen, wo man drinnen stehen kann und wenn mal ein Wurf in die Hose geht, dann fällt die Schnur ins Wasser. Natürlich kann, oder sollte man bei solchen Bedingungen nicht auf eine gute Schnur verzichten. Ich bin aber von nördlichen Bedingungen ausgegangen. Hier ist es zu 90% nicht erlaubt, ausgenommen natürlich die Ostsee, ins Wasser zu gehen. Nur vom Ufer aus ist das angeln erlaubt. Und da hier die Ufer meist dicht bewachsen sind mit Bäumen, Sträuchern, Brennesseln bis zum Bauchnabel oder höher und jedes andere schön anzusehendes Kraut, möglichst noch mit einem Weidezaun aus Stacheldraht im Rücken, ist es hier eben ratsamer sich erst einmal eine schlechtere Schnur kaputt zu werfen. Als Anfänger braucht man die sich dann auch nicht wegen Fehlkauf an die Wand zu hängen sondern so nach 4 Monaten eher unter leichtem umrühren in die Abfalltonne kippen. Manchmal redet man einfach aneinander vorbei.


----------

